# New To Western



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing right off the top of my head. But the main thing I spotted is about how big are you? A 17" western saddle is quite large. I ride in a 17" Stubben for my H/J stuff, and a 15" for western, with a 16" swallowing me. Just a thought, and have fun with western. It will be a change, but you'll learn alot.


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

> Nothing right off the top of my head. But the main thing I spotted is about how big are you? A 17" western saddle is quite large. I ride in a 17" Stubben for my H/J stuff, and a 15" for western, with a 16" swallowing me. Just a thought, and have fun with western. It will be a change, but you'll learn alot.


I'm about 5/1 or 5/2 and i think i ride in a 16" in my Antares for hunter/jumper my mom thinks 17" would be fine. And if the saddle is to big for me i can return it within 3 days so i'll have my trainer look at it also to see if it fits me properly and my two horses. 

And thanks, my trainer says she will teach me some dressage stuff and we won't have to go slow all the time so that's good. And i've pretty much only switched because my horse has navicular and can't jump anymore. So i'm hoping western will be fun. And it will be nice to learn new things and be back with a trainer especially after riding on my own for over a year


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Western saddles run smaller than english saddles.


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

> Western saddles run smaller than english saddles.


i guess that's good to know, i will most likely have to return the saddle then when it comes what saddle size i should ride in what do you guys suggest for a person of my height


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

If you are a petite 5'1" you may fit in a 14".. Otherwise a 15 is a pretty standard size. I ride a 16 western and I'm not petite by any means. If there is a tack shop around somewhere or you know someone with a western saddle you might try sitting in one and go from there.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tracy!

If you are riding a 16" English, then a 15" should be the right size in a Western. A 17" saddle will be huge on you and would be the equivalent of an 18" or even a 19" English saddle.

About the Saddle you bought, actually I'm hoping you didn't buy it yet. It is not a well made saddle and certainly not one that I would recommend. The gullet and bar spread is for a very wide horse, the bulldog type of Quarter Horse.

If you did buy it, that is more of a problem then you may have realized. Shipping back will be at least $35.00 and then another $35.00 for the correct size. If you returned it altogether, it seems the refund will only be about $250 of the $299 you spent and your cost of shipping it back, so a net of ~$215 back.


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

> About the Saddle you bought, actually I'm hoping you didn't buy it yet. It is not a well made saddle and certainly not one that I would recommend. The gullet and bar spread is for a very wide horse, the bulldog type of Quarter Horse.


And i needed a gullet that size for my sister's horse who i also ride/take care of and he's a 17.2HH TB and we tried a 6.5 full quarter horse saddle on him and it just killed his back and he couldn't really move because it was pinching him. And my own horse is also a TB but built more like a quarter horse but he's only 16.2hh

And i will probably have to return it anyways because of it probably being to big. I just told my mom that it's going to be to big but she still insists that it will fit me and unfortunantley i will loose some money on returning it but at least it's a cheap saddle because i can't afford anything really over $500 and it's so hard to find a wide gullet


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

> If you are a petite 5'1" you may fit in a 14".. Otherwise a 15 is a pretty standard size. I ride a 16 western and I'm not petite by any means. If there is a tack shop around somewhere or you know someone with a western saddle you might try sitting in one and go from there.


Wow a 14 sounds soo tiny lol i can't wait until i prove my mom wrong when the saddle is too big


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is a size chart I find useful from downunder Follow that link and scroll down to the bottom of the page if this isn't clear.



Western size 14" 15" 16" 17" 18"
English size 17" 18" 19" 20" 21"
Aussie size 16" 17" 18" 19" 20"


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome thanks appyt i'll take a look


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

i also found a good size chart here 16" Western Barrel Racing Showman Saddle STRONG & SOLID - eBay (item 200261017126 end time Dec-05-08 15:52:25 PST) i'm about 5'2 and 130lb and converted to kg is about 58 so i'll be needing a 16 so the 17 might work but i may want a better quality saddle that will last a really long time


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

AHAHAHAHAHA That sounds so weird... I weigh a bit more than 130# but I am also 5'6" I still think the 17 will be way too roomy. But I hope it works for ya so you don't have tos end it back.


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

so i found this other saddle Beautiful 16" All Leather Western Show Saddle - eBay (item 110320184227 end time Dec-03-08 19:14:08 PST) that i really like it will fit me based on scales and the gullet will fit both my horses so i'll probably return the one that i have coming in but it's got 24 hours until the sale ends so i won't be able to get that one but i would like one similar


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

lol appyt you must be like a stick for your heigth


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Tracy, use this chart for fitting a saddle to yourself: Western Saddle Seat Sizing Chart

As for the saddles you posted, the one in #12 is the better one. Any saddle that you buy new for under $500 is not going to be good quality and you would be better off buying used at that point.

Look into Dakota saddles, they are a well made saddle for the money and I recommend it - some styles may be in your range or at least the range of the one in post 12.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Tracy said:


> lol appyt you must be like a stick for your heigth


No, I haven't been a stick since I was 17. I did say "A bit" over.. Meant a huge BIT! I ain't sayin the size of that BIT.. Just know I haven't weighed 130 since I was 20something. I just keep growin. lol


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Iride, Now you've gone and done it! OMG I need a bigger saddle. UGH, or I could just lose weight.. ROFLMAO


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, a 17" western saddle would be too big even for an average sized man. I'm about your same size and ride in a 16" english saddle and a 15" western saddle. You would be better off finding a good used saddle rather than a new cheap one. Also one hint for sizing a western saddle is that when you sit in it your thigh should be about 2 or 3 fingers width from the concho or screw that is just below the pommel and near the seat.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ss_promot_widget&_trksid=p28#ebayphotohosting


----------



## TXHorseLaw (Nov 20, 2008)

You might want to do a little more looking before you buy, if it's not too late. I'm with some of the others here -- the saddle you're looking at isn't one that I'd recommend. In fact, I'd encourage you to look at a much better made saddle that's used but in good repair. You can find something for $500 or less if you're patient. I'd also suggest looking for a saddle with the sides, under your legs, cut up and away so you can have closer contact with your horse as you ride. 

Go to a local saddle shop and have them fit you for saddle size and then you'll know what size of saddle to look for. then shop for a quality, but used saddle. Those saddles will never lose their value, compared to the one you're looking at online. HOpe it's not too late for this advice. 

Welcome to the world of Western Riding. You'll love it!!!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

all my saddles are 17". O actually i think my barrel saddle is a 16" But i have no problems. i like it for cutting. I have room to really sit deep in my saddle i think...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Cutting saddles need to be loose but barrel saddles not nearly so much. 

A trail/ranch/pleasure saddle should have you sitting to the cantle for support but not hanging over and there should be ~3-4" from your tummy to the swell. Anything more and it's too big, less and it's too tight.


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

> Yep, a 17" western saddle would be too big even for an average sized man. I'm about your same size and ride in a 16" english saddle and a 15" western saddle. You would be better off finding a good used saddle rather than a new cheap one. Also one hint for sizing a western saddle is that when you sit in it your thigh should be about 2 or 3 fingers width from the concho or screw that is just below the pommel and near the seat.


ok good to know, thank you appyt


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

> You might want to do a little more looking before you buy, if it's not too late. I'm with some of the others here -- the saddle you're looking at isn't one that I'd recommend. In fact, I'd encourage you to look at a much better made saddle that's used but in good repair. You can find something for $500 or less if you're patient. I'd also suggest looking for a saddle with the sides, under your legs, cut up and away so you can have closer contact with your horse as you ride.
> 
> Go to a local saddle shop and have them fit you for saddle size and then you'll know what size of saddle to look for. then shop for a quality, but used saddle. Those saddles will never lose their value, compared to the one you're looking at online. HOpe it's not too late for this advice.
> 
> Welcome to the world of Western Riding. You'll love it!!!


Sadly it is to late, but i will have 3 days to return it once it arrives, i'll still try it and have my trainer look at it, and i'm sure she'll suggest to return itand that's most likely what i will do


----------



## TXHorseLaw (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe it'll work out just fine. I sure hope so! Maybe you've found a gem.  Good luck with it!


----------



## Tracy (Dec 2, 2008)

> Maybe it'll work out just fine. I sure hope so! Maybe you've found a gem.  Good luck with it!


I hope so, and i'll let everyone know how the saddle works out when it arrives


----------

